# Sicilian: M'azziccau



## KalAlbè

I saw this on a video titled 
*DIRE FORZA CATANIA A PALERMO*
and when the presenter is discovered to be from Catania there is a caption that says _M'azziccau_. 

I'd like to know what it means.


----------



## Agró

He/She got me!

Azzicàri: It. pigliare, azzeccare (En. get it, guess right, hit the bull's eye).


----------



## KalAlbè

Grazie.


----------



## Agró

Sorry. Mispell.

Azzi*cc*àri.


----------



## Agró

Agró said:


> Sorry. Misspell.
> 
> Azzi*cc*àri.


----------

